# Safari 4 et fenêtre pop up



## zirko (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Voila j'utilise Safari 4 et je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de configurer safari 4 pour qu'il accepte les pop up de certains sites ? J'ai regardé dans les paramètres mais je n'ai rien trouvé. 

C'est possible ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2009)

Je ne pense pas.... le blocage des pop-ups est soit actif soit inactif. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse configurer ce choix plus finement.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Tu n'as qu'à désactiver le blocage des fenêtres surgissantes quand tu en as besoin et puis réactiver le blocage des fenêtres surgissantes juste après (MAJ + &#63743; + K).


----------



## zirko (8 Mars 2009)

Ok merci pour vos réponses.

Malheureusement je ne sais pas à l'avance quand je vais en avoir besoin.

C'est pas grave.


----------



## FitzChevalerie (8 Mars 2009)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le petit et très utile freeware SafariAdBlock ici permet de bloquer les fenêtres pop-up indésirables et il est possible de faire des filtres pour accepter ou refuser les pop-up de certains sites.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Non ils bloquent les publicités (il fonctionne bien avec Safari 4 d'ailleurs).


----------



## zirko (8 Mars 2009)

Bon j'ai fais des recherches et j'ai rien trouvé donc à priori on peut rien y faire.

Merci à tous de m'avoir répondu !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Prends Firefox alors .


----------



## zirko (9 Mars 2009)

J'y ai pensé mais je n'ai pas trop envie de changer pour juste ça.


----------

